# Backuppc Erreur (Unable to read 4 bytes).

## lecarlyte

Bonjour  le monnde,

J'ai pu installer un serveur linux et BackupPc 3.3.0  .

L'interface web BackupPc démarre bien mais je n'arrive pas a configurer une sauvegarde , je veux sauvegarder un autre serveur Linux ,j'ai choisi comme méthode rsync .

BackupPc signale que la connexion a bien réussi grace au ping,

dans le dossier  /var/lib/backuppc/pc/ il y'a un dossier qui est nomé  avec l'adresse ip de mon serveur, mais les sauvegarde ne démarre pas toujours .l'erreur est :  Backup number for host 172.26.0.33 does not exist.

j'ai comme erreur dans mais log :

2014-07-17 17:46:45 full backup started for directory /

2014-07-17 17:46:46 Got fatal error during xfer (Unable to read 4 bytes)

2014-07-17 17:46:51 Backup aborted (Unable to read 4 bytes)

J'arrive bien à me connecter depuis le serveur vers le client en ssh, il me demande pas le mot de passe (par clés publique/privé). Mais lorsque je lance la sauvegarde j'ai cette erreur. Je n'arrive pas à comprendre pourquoi.

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?svp

merci d'avance.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour,

Pour le support Ubuntu, nous vous conseillons vivement d'aller dans un forum d'Ubuntu. Ici, c'est un forum de support Gentoo.

----------

